# Fras and the scary deer blind



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

How funny! Glad it didn't spook anyone  Fras looked VERY interested in it on the contrary haha!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

thats very cute


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is so adorable! She must be related to Cobalt! has to be! that's exactly what he would have done. That was adorable, thank you for sharing! :lol::lol:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

That's funny. My horses would totally freak out!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a round bale feeder thats really tall. I keep a tarp bungeed (sp?) to the top of it, so the girls are really used to things flapping in the wind. Its the only way they can eat is under the tarp. I think Fras thought there might be hay under there :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

It certainly did seem like she was looking for something!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That's a great video Maureen!!! I bet Fras was hunting some food of her own. She kind of had that look at the end of the video like.......HUH? Where's the Hay?? 


You have such great horses!!!


----------

